# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Isuf Luzaj

## Veshtrusja

*Dr. Prof. Isuf Luzaj * 
_Lindur ne Kanine te Vlores, me 21 Shkurt 1913_


Edukimi: 

*Fitoj Lisence per te dhen mesim ne Literature. (1933)
*Dipllomuar me Masters of Education in Philosophy. (1935)
*Certifikuar me Doktorat ne Filozofi nga Universiteti Parisit ne Sorbon. (1937)
*Certifikuar me Doktorat ne Leteresi nga Universiteti Parisit ne Sorbon. (1938)


Puna dhe Cmimet:

-Profesor i Letersise Frenge ne Buenos Aires, Argjentine.
-Dhuruar me medalje floriri nga Parlamenti Argjentinas ne vitin 1954 si Luchador Por La Paz (ose Luftetar per Paqe) 
-Ne 1956 i dorezohet medalja Paqe nga Presidenti Amerikes.
-Profesor i gjuhes Spanjisht dhe Frengjisht te University of New Hampshire
-Profesor i Filozofise dhe Chariman of Modern Languages te Barat College, Illinois
-Profesor i Literatures Franceze te St.Josef College of Indiana.
-Chair of Philosophy te University of Indiana ne Illinois.
-1965- Ngarkuar me detyren Kryetari i Organizates te Ballit Kombetar ne Amerike. 
-1984- Dhuruar nga Presidenti Regan me Academical Award for Outstanding Accomplishment.
-1996-Dhuruar nga Presidenti Clinton me Certificate of Appreciation.


Ndermjet veprave te botuara: 

Los Rios Bajan Rojos (ne Spanjisht)
Ekzistenca dhe boshesia
Lamtumira e yjevet
Semundjet e Shekullit


Lista e Punimeve (ne proze dhe poezi akoma te pabotuara):

Fizika shoqerore
Shkallet e kalvarit
Simfonia e humorit
Pertej se mires dhe se liges
Rindertimi i fuqive shpirterore
Perpjekja e viganeve- lufta 
Ditari Politik e Vlores
Origjina e njeriut
Procesi evolutiv i fuqive shpirterore
Ethet e stineve
Hala peshku ne zemer
Eseca dhe ekzistenca
Njolle historise
Flete dimerore
Flete terfili
Antena jehonash
Laberija
Legjenda labe
Murmuritat e Shushices
Hijet e dhembjes
Rilindja
Vallja e yjevet
Perpjekja
Ditari i nje zonje shqiptare
Ekstazi dhe agonia
Burgu pa roje

_(dhe shume te tjera)_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kushtrimi*
_Isuf Luzaj_

Qe ne Vardar e ne Kocke
Me nje traste e me nje vocke
Trokell shtepi me shtepi

U, jam Fakri i Qabese
Kam ardhur qe tju therrese
Te lufetojme per liri!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Konflikte fatidike*
_Isuf Luzaj
nga punimi Gjurma renkimesh_

Kam nje fjale si nje hale
Qe ne mushkeri e ne mes te gurmazit
As e nxjerr dot me peshtymen e vrerit
Nuk me cliron askush dot nga zgjedha
Qe me peshon ne zverk si nje denim
As e pertyp dot tia dergoj melcise
Ta kete rezerve per meshikezen e helmit
Po ta nxirrja dot me gelbaze te durimit
Te peshtyja ne liqer te liges se Miciganit
Do ngordhte fauna dhe flora
Me i forti helm eshte helmi i te gjallit
Konflikti ne mes te jetes e tidealit
Eshte kryqi yne per ne mal te Kalvarit
Vetem i dobeti gjen prehje ne pendim.
Dhembja eshte bija e deshperimit
Del ne siperfaqe te lumit te jetes
Konflikti i mendimit me realitetin
Konflikti i realitetit me aparencen
Konflikti i aparences me shpresen
Konflikti i shpreses me besen
Konflikti i beses me iluzionin
Konflikti i iluzionit me idealin
Konflikti i idealit me endrren
Konflikti i endrres me deziluzionin
Konflikti i ketij me doreheqjen
Konflikti i kesaj me vdekjen
Konflikti i vdekjes me harrimin
Jane keto konflikte qe skaktojne mjerimet
Linden dhe vdesin qyteterimet
Lumi i shekujve ben punen e tij.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Keshtu foli Zarathustra! **
_Isuf Luzaj
nga libri Semundjet e shekullit tone_

Harro, o njeri hallet e jetes,
Harro cdo mjegull te zeze qe qe dje,
Nxirr nga kraharori macin e egert
Qe te cingris cdo skute mushkrije,
Mbushe mendjen: me hena, me yje;
Ec neper gjurma te zonjes, se VERTETES.
Ne mos pace burim diturie:
Me te forte, me fenere qartesie
Merr e lexoi Kujdeset e Bletes. 

*Veper e F.Nices

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Fisnikeria e nje libri*
_nga Prof. Koli Xoxi_
_Hyrja e librit Semundjet e shekullit tone nga Isuf Luzaj._

Vepra filozofike* Semundjet e shekullit tone* me autor *Isuf Luzaj* ka karakter te theksuar njerezor. Ideja themelore e saj eshte: Pa nje shpirt fisnik, pa nje edukate dhe karakter te fuqishem, shoqeria do te mbetet gjithmone ne stanjacion te plote. Po te kemi kete parasysh, atehere duhet ardhur ne perfundim se botimi i kesaj vepre eshte i domosdoshem per vendin tone, sidomos sot.

Qe ne fillim, autori ne Keshtu foli Zarathustra, veper e njohur e Frederik Nices, veren: Gjithcka qe shkruhet e thuhet e nuk ben thirrje per drejtesi njerezore eshte e kote, sepse pa kete nuk ka shoqeri te vertete, mungon cilteria, e cila vendos per gjithcka.

Karakteret prishen nga regjimet totalitare te gjithellojshme, sepse keta e shtypin, e zhdukin dinjitetin njerezor. Terrorizmi, ne pergjithesi, eshte mema e gjithe te keqijave, sepse e shkel, e eliminon shpirtin njerezor shume shekullor. Vlera e perbashket politike eshte pasuri dhe miresi, dhe, drejtesia eshte nje nga kriteret me te larta te botes shpirterore, pa te cilen vet njeriu eshte amorf dhe rrjedhimisht nuk mund te kete asnje vlere. Shqiperia, sipas autorit (dhe me plote te drejte) ka nevoje per figura te fuqishme morale. Ato e shkundin ate nga amullia ne te cilen vegjeton.

Autori jep mendimin e tij dhe per rendin demokratik te nje vendi, mendim i huazuar nga filozofi i degjuar francez Bergson, sipas te cilit, demokracia duhet te mbeshtetet ne pervojen shekullore te nje kombi. Ajo nuk mund te qendroje ne ere.

Autori eshte i bindur se vetem besnikeria ndaj se vertetes e con boten perpara. _Shpirti dhe lenda (materia) jane dy parime te bashkuara ne te njejten qenie, e cila quhet NJERI._ Pa shpirt nuk ka qenie njerezore dhe studimi i personalitetit njerezor eshte pune e veshtire. Si duket, autori e njeh mendimin e prere te Hygoit, sipas te cilit roli i mesuesit ne shkolle eshte qe nga nxenesi te farketoje nje njeri. Zoti i vertete eshte shpirti njerezor dhe feja e mire eshte ajo qe ka dale nga vullneti hyjnor per jeten. Njeriu duhet ta pastroje shpirtin ne lufte me djallin, trurin nepermjet gjimnastikes se tij, pavaresisht se nuk e arrin pastertine e plote. Shoqeria njerezore permiresohet shkalle, shkalle dhe vetem nepermjet perpjekjeve te medha, me ndihmen e te gjitheve dhe sidomos nepermjet perparimit te shpirtit dhe te edukates.

Autori ve ne dukje disa te meta te shqiptaret, te cilat duhet te kihen parasysh, sepse ato kane lindur gjat historise fatkeqe te tyre. Shqiptaret, thote ai, duke mos e perjashtuar as veten, kane gdhendur ne shpirtin e tyre vese te egra, te trasheguara nga pushtimet e ndryshme: barbare, bizantine, osmane, fqinjeve te eger.  Kjo tradite, e mbushur me vese, duhet te krasitet dhe pastaj te zhduket nje here e mire. Ato vese perbejne nje virus qe duhet pastruar medoemos, ne qofte se deshirojme te shkojme drejt qyteterimit njerezor.

Ne kete liber rendesi vendimtare i jepet rolit te edukates, te arsimit, duke patur bindje se shqiptari fare mire mund te sherohet, perndryshe nuk do te arrihet qellimi fisnik, i cili nuk eshte asgje tjeter, vecse e mira e pergjitheshme.

Nuk i duhet vene rendesi pamjes se jashtme, sepse fare mire ajo mund ti ngjaje nje kenete dhe te demtoje rende shoqerine. Ne kete rast shoqeria eshte e semure dhe i ngjan nje korkodili te madh. Pa virtyte morale asgje te mire nuk ka ne jete dhe kjo, shoqeria, behet ujk per njeriun. Autori perserit rolin negativ te totalitarizmit. Ky eshte anarkizem qe nuk i jep asnje vlere shoqerise. E mira eshte vertetesi dhe bukuri.

Autori ngre lart rolin e poezise se vertete morale ne jete. Poezia e Dantes eshte e mire sepse eshte morale. Ajo perfshin ne te vertete edhe fisnikerine e artit. _Poezia ekziston si art kur poema e lexuar na ben te qajme, te qeshim, te pendohemi, te korigjohemi_. Parajsa e humbur e Miltonit, i permbledh te gjitha cilesite e poemes: _Virtytin, ekstazen, pastertine shpirteroreedukimin dhe mbi te gjitha muziken qiellore._ Autori me te drejte ngre lart Hygoin, Homerin, Geten, Shilerin, Miltonin, Mysen, etj., por dhe Konfucin, Buden, Krishtin, Muhametin, sepse edhe ata kane ne veprat e tyre poezine e vertete, sepse prekin fort mendjen dhe shpirtin te njeriu.  Per autorin, poezi e paster eshte ajo qe mundohet te shprehe sa me sinqerisht, sa me vertetesisht mendimet, ndiesite.

Sic shihet, bota shpirterore e Prof. Isuf Luzaj-t eshte shume e pasur, e cilter, sepse eshte bota e kultures, e edukates dhe e gjithe cilesive dhe vlerave te shumta humane. E rendesishme eshte se autori keto kerkon ti shikoje te tere shqiptaret.

Per te gjitha keto arsye eshte e domosdoshme qe keto studime filozofike te botohen, me qellim qe lexuesi shqiptar ti njohe dhe te reflektoje fort ne mendjen e tij, te forcoje vullnetin dhe optimizmin per te ardhmen. Vetkuptohet se, pa nje arsimim te gjithanshem, asgje nuk mund te arrihet.

_Tirane, me 1 tetor 1999_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

Disa citime nga libri *"Ekzistenca dhe boshesia"* :

_"...do te mundohem te sqaroj konceptin tim per problemin e ekzistences se Zotit dhe te MOSEKZISTENCES  se Zotit, qe une e kam quajtur : EKZISTENCA DHE BOSHESIA..."_

_"Ekzistencializmi eshte nje filozofi qe lindi nga angushia e deshperimit te Kristianizmit; eshte nje menyre mendimi qe ka mbajtur METAPSIKOLOGJINE KRISTIANE, ndersa braktisi METAFIZIKEN KRISTIANE."_

_"...Duhet permendur perkunder disa mendimtareve te ketij fundshekulli se e ashtuquajtura filozofi ekzistencialiste nuk eshte domosdo ATEISTE. "_

_"Sipas filozofeve katolike, lumturia bazohet ne BESEN dhe vjen nga BESA.

	Mirepo, duke i ndenjur besnik logjikes, as besimi as mosbesimi, nuk mund te shpjegohen me ane te BESES.

	Vetem nje besimtar i vendosur mund te pohoje qe besa e tij mund te jape shpjegim e llogari te eksperiences se tij fetare.

	Po ashtu, vetem ateisti mund te thote ceshte ATEIZMI dhe ceshte eksperienca e tij logjike qe e shpie ne kenaqesine e zbulimit te se vertetes, te cilen ai e beson."_

_"Po te studiojme filozofine e Historise, do te shohim qarte se per arsye te relacionit te imte ne mes te shoqerise dhe te besimit, ateizmi eshte shfaqur si kundershtari i besimit, si nje besim i perkufizuar mire, si nje armik i besimit ne fuqi ne ate shoqeri njerzore, ne ate kohe, na ate vend.

Ky mendim na sqaron paradoksin aparent qe disa nga gjenite e mendimit boteror qene akuzuar si ateiste nga shoqeria e kohes se tyre dhe denuar me vdekje si p. sh. Faraon Akhenaten, Sokrati, Krishti, Muhameti, Mahatama Gandi."_

_"Nje njeri qe jeton per ideale te larta eshte e pamundur te besoje  qe te jete i kenaqur me idene se jeta nuk ka tjeter perfundim vecse veten e saj : jete materiale."_

_"Ne kete botekuptim te ri per mua, arrita ne zberthimin elementar te ekuacionit: ateizmi eshte nje faze neurotike, semundje deshperimi e njeriut qe i tmerruar nga padrejtesite e jetes dhe nga ideja e varrit, ben kryengjritje kunder Zotit. "_

_"Eshte e nevojshme te nenvizojme se Marksi, i cili e konsideronte veten si nje njeri shkence, nuk ndjeu detyrimin per te vertetuar ose per te justifikuar asgje mbi ctha per besimin. Ateizmi i Marksit nuk eshte shkencor. Ai qendron vetem ne situacione emocionale dhe duhet shpjeguar me mire nga psikologjia shkencore sesa nga ekonmia politike qe eshte false."_

_"Ndodhe qe edhe besa fetare qe eshte nje nga aktet me autentike te ekzistences se njeriut, disa here kundershton driten e arsyes se njeriut te qyteteruar. E dime qe as arsyeja nuk eshte nje drite absolute, ndaj besa fetare eshte nje akt shume i nderlikuar. Emocionet disa here e drejtojne njeriun dhe arsyen e tij drejt AGNOSTICIZMIT."_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Hydai Luzit  Hero Kombetar*
nga: Isuf Luzaj 
Gusht 1997

Kusheri vellai! Jam ku me le ti
Ketu ku me prite tridhjete vjet me pare
Nga poli i Jugut ne pol te Veriut
Per ty erdha; djeg i shkreti mall
Te perqafova me lote ereziu
Pra u ngushelluam per cna pati ngjare
Per babe e per nene qe ikne e na lane.

Hem te gezuar, hem duke qare
Ashtu si kur foshnje vellezer te pa ndare
Bashke na digjte vapa, bashke na zinte shiu.

Ti ike me le, me pare radhes tende
Peng ne zemer qe stu gjeta dot mbane 
Nuk e gjej dot, me shpirt as me mendje
Perse sme thirre. Ku iken ku vane
Nje mije kujtime bshke te jetes tene.

Qe ne foshnjeri, kur loznim ne leme
qe ne djaleri ne vije te zjarrit
Si dy binjake, nje babe nje nene

Te shoh qarte si ne pasqyre kristali
Shkriheshe ne gaz kur carmatsoje italianin
Te vinte keq kur shihje si qanin
Pepinot e Duces, si foshnja e pangrene.

Me thoshje ngadale me zemer ne zene
Keta nuk kane faj  kusheri vellai
Leri te ikin, kane babe e kane nene
kane grua e motra ne vendin e tyre
Se dine pse erdhen, se dine cfaj kane bere
Kete mesim eshte mjaft qe kane nxene
me duken zoq deti per hall qi ka zene
te gjithe nje lloi, nje bicim fytyre.

Hero nente here, betejash fituar
Dy thelpinj ne zemer: trimerine dhe bujarine
te vinte keq per armiqte e dorezuar 
te vdekurvet varrimin, robervet lirine
Kolonel Riccit i ndeze cigarin
U cudit armiku sa i madh eshte shqiptari
Ti tallshe me vdekjen. Hero i harruar.

Kur te thirra, kur ndegjove kushtrimin
le nusen si hene, vellezer e motra
le nenen qe qau, prapa xha Qazimit
U cil nje dritare, posa u mbyll porta
Se mendove dy here: i bute dhe i eger: E le cilimine!
Erdhe me mua naventuren time
Burrerija jote: tradicion shume i vjeter
ndergjegjja jote kishte lindur trime
cuditeshin vullnetare duke te perqafuar
nente beteja, nente fitime
ti talleshe me vdekjen: hero i harruar.

Te pa Mali i Gjormit drejt per drejt ne kembe
tmerove italianet, trondite dibranet
kontrolloje ballinen: urdher duke dhene
gjemonte bilbili yt ne cdo ane
me ty u cudit e gjithe Laberia
me ty e kuptuan sa e rende eshte perpjekja
ne ty pane djalin qe dergoi Kanina
Hero i kombit; te kurseu vdekja.

Te pa italiani ne fushe MAQELLARE
me pese leber ne vije te pare te zjarrit
u thye Divizjoni i Duces plot arme
Te perqafuan Lumjane e Dibrane
Pepinot e Duces bene kryq duke qare
E pane te afert gropen e varrit
Beu i Kelcyres te puthi ne balle
Ai qante si grua, ti shkriheshe gazit.

Ne Kodra te Sykuqit, pak pertej Hekalit
Me hoqe per kembesh, me rrezove per dheu
Me tingellojne, fjalet e atij casti
-Unju per sheshi, kusheri vellai
per ty ka nevoje Vlora dhe Atdheu
Jemi plot na, per vijen e zjarrit
Ka zene po leviz ballina e italianit
Mos u ngri ne gjunje ulu per dheu.

Vrapove ne kerr, ku mitrolozat e armikut
korrnin barin si kosor
i preve tatepjete bokerrimes, tek gorrica e care
Pushove dy mitroloza rreziku
Jetes tende kurre si vure vlere
Mbet e habitur Mallakastra e mjere
Fluturon vlonjati si shpent neper ere
Mbeti i habitur edhe vete armiku.

Ne Qafe te Thanes, perballe operacionit
Sapo arritem me fryme te marre
gjithe naten me vrap; ndihmen na i kerkoi
Beu i Kelcyres me pak vullnetare.

Tek shkembi i prere, mbi xhade prane Kollones
Maliheri yt, pushoi mitrolozin
Sulmuan shoket e Gorrishtit dhe te Shkozes
Pas Hydos! o burra se po rrallon zjarrin
Tej e perketej i gjithe bataljoni
Ne kater vende ngrine flamurin e bardhe.

Kur u dorezuan merdhe duke qeshur
Me dy oficere, prure robet me radhe
Kur i pe te vdekurit te pashe pak te vrejtur
Dic deshe te me thoshje, po nuk shqiptove fjale
Ndoshta ndonje vrejtje per pepinot e vrare
Ta paskeshim prere zjarrin pak minuta me pare.

Ne zemren tende, me madhe se mali
mbeshihej Qazimi(1), Sulua(2), dhe Musai(3)
mbeshihej burri, fshatari dhe fetari
Trimi i Laberise i ka shoket te rralle.

Me more per dore, avashe e ngadale
Nemerove robet, u the udh e mbare
Ne kembe per Ballesh Pepinot e Romanit.

Ne lufte te Kucoves, te pashe te merzitur
U cudita se kjo qe radhe e pare 
Qe nuk qeshje dhe pak si i habitur
Me more dylbine, te pashe te cuditur
Buza te qeshi, fytyra e ndritur
Armiku e ngriti flamurin e bardhe.

-Cdo bejme tani kusheri vellai
Kush di ti djege puset e vajit?

-Hydo! Vella xhani kujdesu per vete
Sdua te te shoh ne kembe i pari
Kur jepet sulmin ne vije te zjarrit

Ja kam menduar hallit menyren
Puset do ti djege vet Italiani
Koburen ne koke te bejne detyren.

Qeshe me gjith qejf: Kete se mendova
Ca ta dha Zoti, ca ta dha shkolla
Lerma ne dore mua, ti pusho se je lodhur
Ti bej sehir, se cka per te ndodhur
Brenda nje ore mori zjarr Kucova.

Ne lufte te Ruzhdijes ti me ndenje prane
Smu ndave nje cast tetembedhjete ore
Kur vdiq Jashari ne prehrin tim
Me duket qe qave, fshive syte me dore
Me doren tjeter ngrite trimin e gjore
Qe e para here qe te lagu loti
Terdh keq per Jasharin? A kujtove Zotin
Ne fatalizmin qe te mesonte babai.

Nentembedhjete muaj mu ngjite per brinje
Nuk me le kurre vetem, ne pune as ne lufte
Vlore Tirane: aroplani mbi krye
Pa hyre ne Kavaje; me more dylbine
-Qenkan te zes, piloti dhe ndihmesi
Paska njerez te zes si ne Amerike!!

Jam i sigurte qe nuk ka ne Angli!
-Do jene Brazilere, do jene Afrikane
Me Ameriken kane bere krushqi
-Ti qeshe, per tallje e more shakane.

Ti je vigani i Luftes kombetare
Ti ike po prapa te vjen historia
Ne malet tane per ty Legjenda Labe
Do gjemoje ne shekuj te mesoje djaleria
Si lind shpirti i mire ne soje nene dhe labe
Per ty do mbaj zi e gjithe Shqiperia
Kur te ngjallet historija nga varri
Si mrekullia e Krishtit per Llazarin

O Hydo xhani nje mije kujtime
Kjo jete e shkrete, qan burri si grua
Te me shihje sot do qeshje me mua
Me munden hallet, me lodhi pleqeria
Po mbi te gjithe ste harroj dot tyja
Qe po te shkrin toka Amerikane

Falem te lutem, kusheri vella xhani
Stu gjeta dot mbane kur te erdhi vdekja
Do me perqafoje si nareodrom te Klevelandit
Kur me kujtove fjalet e zjarrit
Kusheri vellai ska mbaruar Perpjekja.

E pres i qete oren qe do te tvij mbane
Besoj ne Zotin e pa perkufizuar
Kam shume per te tthene, kam shume per te ttreguar
Per Atdheun tene, per vellezerit tane
Miq e dashamire qe na paten harruar
Per Historine qe varrosen te gjalle
Ata qe kot duall te fituar.

Do cuditeshe shume, kur ti ndegjoje historine
Si e paskej fituar Atdheu lirine
Si e humbi prap pa zjarr e pa arme
Perpjekja jone nuk pati qene shkruar
I mjere cdo shqiptar qe harron Kombesine.

Isuf Luzaj

_Shenime te autorit:

(1)I ati, Qazim Luzi, hero i Luftes se Janines, i kendohen tri kenge.
(2)Sulo Miftar Luzi i pushkatuar ne Sazan 1920 se peshtyu ne fytyre nje oficer qe lidhi flamurin qe i gjeten xha Sulos ne bisht te qenit.
(3)Musa Luzi, Kallas = Major i ushterise turke, hyri i pari ne Sofje, Bullgari, medalje e Sulltanit dhe kenge labce.

Nxjerre nga libri im Transgracioni, kapitulli: Heronjte e Harruar_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

Pjese nga *Parathenia* e librit Pertej se mires dhe se liges:

PERTEJ SE MIRES DHE SE LIGES permbledh vargjet, qe mundohen te reflektojn hijen e dhembjes sime.
Do te duhej nje liber voluminoz per te shpjeguar kuptimin metafizik te ketyre dy termave, gjate udhes qe ka bere filozofia e popujve, si atyre perendimore, edhe atyre orientale. Nuk eshte vendi ketu per ato spekulime filozofike  metafizike, fetare. Kete studim e kam shkruar si ndermarrjen me guximtare te studimeve te mia, ne librin: Eksperienca metafizike. 
Ketu po kufizohem te jap nje permbledhje te shkurter, ne ngjasim te fluturimit te shpendit, qe keto dy koncepte kane pasur gjate mendimit filozofik  metafizik  fetar, perendimor, ne keta pese shekujt e fundit te Historise se mendimit. Ne arritsha te shpreh ne vargje kete sfere  klime shpirterore ne lartesine psikologjike te Historise se Filozofise, qe permbledhin keto dy koncepte, atehere dua te shpresoj qe lexuesi te ndjeje ne ndergjegje dhe ne mendim dic nga ato ngasherime qe kam provuar une neper udhe te mergimit, udhetar ne te pese kontinentet, duke pasur te vetmin shok e te vetmen mike: vetmine.

Isuf Luzaj

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*KARDIOGRAME*
Isuf Luzaj -- Pertej se mires dhe se liges

Plac, moj zemer, moj qafire,
Tradheton dhe me zhgenjen,
Posi singra myzevire
Kundra singres, qe urren.

Ti qe virane, moj trime,
S'njohe kurre hije frike
Posi drite vetetime
Kalove pusite armike.

Ti qe zjarr e furre kamine,
Ndizje gjakun neper deje,
Qeshje, tallshe me hidherime
Me bese, si baba teqeje.

***

Plac, moj zemer lumemadhe,
Qe me qan e me ankohe,
Ma nduk lemzen, si kunadhe,
Uritur ne nete llohe.

Plac, moj zemer, tradhetare,
C'me ze frymen dhe mahnite,
S'ta degjoj me rrahjen fare,
Steron driten, sikur fike.

Plac, moj zemer genjeshtare
Me premtove shume agime,
Me kandise, lozonjare,
Sa i besova vetes sime.

***

Ti qe mbi malet me bore
Zbrisje shpresat posi yje,
Ylyvere thurur kurore,
Zjarre ne lugje e ne pyje

Per heronj e per deshmore
Varrime pa dite zije...
Hem vigane, hem shenjtore
Per nje agim te ri lirie.

***

Tani thua qe u lodhe,
Ma shkel syrin per meshire,
Ngaqe shume ike, brodhe,
Kerkove nje atdhe te lire.

........................................

Qendron vrapin ne mes udhe,
Djerset than dhe rri e clodhe
Rregjuar si rrenje kerpudhe,
Virtytin tend c'e harrove.

Ti me di, se vetj' e dyte
Me ke qene bashke ne rreziqe,
S'kam perpjekur kurre qerpike,
Hakerrimesh te armiqve
Kurre s'i pac mbyllur syte.

Ne sa sulme, neper zjarre
Ne shtigje vdekje pa varre,
Kurre nuk e ndala vrapin...

........................................

Gjeje ti fjalen me vdekjen;
Une e mbarova perpjekjen,
C'do besh ti, eshte puna jote.
Mua me s'me ha kujdesi,
Kush e prishi, kush e ndreqi,
Pertej virtyti dhe vesi
As nga Zoti, as nga Dreqi,
Aq me ben c'thua zotrote.

***

Hajde, hajde! Jete e shkrete,
Hajde, hajde! Goxha mendje,
Endrra t'u duk e vertete
Duke tjerre ne avlemende.

***

Hajde, hajde! Goxha mendje,
Qe s'dijte per veten tende:
Te korrje sa pate mbjelle.

Tani ec me kembet e tua
Si thelleze, jo si qyqe,
Merre udhen per ne krua,
Tutje fushes plot me kryqe...

Atje pergjunju ngadale,
Kumbisu mb'ane ndonje shoku,
Q'e shkoi jeten duke u fale
Neper tempuj babeloku.

Kerkoi ndjese qe i prish qetesine
Me vargje mermeruar;
Priti shoket, qe do vine
Ndonje dite duk' te kerkuar

Te te kendojne lirine,
Qe aq fort pate kenduar.

........................................

Bashke me ty ia prishne zine
Ketij shekulli te shkalluar.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*PADITJA E SHEKULLIT*
Isuf Luzaj -- Pertej se mires dhe se liges

Degjoji! Degjoji! o Perendi, si qajne
Foshnjet jetime urise, s'i ze gjumi
Sado vone te kesh rene per te fjetur,
Sado te rendon tulitja letargjike.
Perse i lave duart diten qe mbarove
Universin e jeten me shpejti krijove,
Jeten fatzeze, qe vjen dhe e merr lumi?

Degjoji! Degjoji! Zot, si ulerijne
Foshnjet neper udhe jetime.
Keto cjerrje zemre duhet te arrinje
Ne veshin tend, ne mos ne zemren tende,
Se malet me bore zune te levizin,
U shkarkuan shkembenjsh akullore
Nga gjithe ajo oshetime
E tyre, saqe rete
E ndaluan udhetimin,
Dhe valet mbi dete,
Duke puthur plazhet, mbajne vesh ankimin.

Ne pac, ti meshire, o Zot, sa pate fuqine,
Qe me arkitekture mrekullie ndertove 
Rremetin, qe s'i gjejme dot arsye,
As caqe, as moshe te ekzistences se tij
Jepme mua tri ore lirine
Pertej te mires e pertej te liges
Te gjykohem me ty, o krijonjes kapricoz,
Aq i cuditshem, sa dhe misterioz,
Vetem sa per te pyetur: Si e ben llogarine?
Perse me krijove me llozhurat e tua,
C'qellim pate, kur u talle me mua?
Pse ne kete skute rremeti zaret i hodhe?
Valle, a e mendove
Zemerimin e drejte, kur ti, vete me dhe mua
Driten qe te shoh, padrejtesite e tua?
A e dije ti qe kur do me gjykoje
Do te t'i hidhja ne preher gjithcka me dhe hua?

Madheria jote, ndjenja dhe mendja,
Dhe koha vete te vije te deshmoje:
Pse erdhi e zeze, me tufane e stuhi,
Kur te gjykohemi ballafaqas te dy
Me nje kandar, si une, dhe ti,
Une akuzonjes, ti Perendi,
Do cuditesh me surprizat qe do te bie
Te gjitha skenat e kesaj tragjedie,
Qe ti pandehe se jane komedi.

Perse i ngaterrove skenat e drames
Me role te vdekur, nje liber te gjalle,
O aktor kaq i rralle!
Perse e krijove fatin qorr e te marre,
Fatin te belber e te shurdhe,
Te ploget, sakat, te semure
Dhe i dhe fuqine dhe lirine
Te beje si te doje, si kafshet dhe njerezine,
T'i perdore si ashiket cdo kurve?

Do te ta le ne zemren tende, ne pac ti zemer,
Kryevepres tende t'i japesh nje emer.
Pasketaj, ti vete te gjykosh
Te heqesh e te vesh, ne kandar t'i peshosh
C'bere ne shekuj te erret
Nje Eve kurve, nje Adam te verber,
Bij e bija te cmendur...
Perlesh popujt e bene thertore
Planetin tone: me lot, gjak e meri!

Do te t'i hedh ne preher, borcat me padi
Ta njohesh me mire kryevepren tende.
Mbase zgjohesh e permendesh
Te korrigjosh ti gabimet e tua.
Furra e krematore, gjaku ne gju,
Njerezia ne radhe si litar
Ne tym e ne zjarr;
Burra, grate me foshnje ne gji,
Duke thithur kot i ziu cilimi
Sisen e memes se tij,
Duke rene mbi thengjill
Perpelitje, ulerima, 
Qe gelltit kamina;
Njeriu kongjill,
Tym, shkrumb e hi!

U plapturisa, si peshku poshte ujit,
Perzhitur ethesh te pamundesise,
Duke luftuar kunder Perendise
Marrezisht, ne te gjithe dimensionet e boshesise,
Kerkon vala e detit te shuaje etjen e kumit;
Ky eshte tmerri me i eger i njeriut mendonjes,
Ku s'ka asgje, i ziu kerkonjes
Beson deshperuar ne endrrat e gjumit.
Kur hapesira thote: boshesi!
Jeta thot: asgjesi!
Bie kryengritesi ne gjunje
E flak krenarine ne fund te detit,
E djeg mendimin perpjekes.
Pertej se mires e se liges jane kufijt e se vertetes.
Po ate fantazme as drita e poetit
Nuk e kaptoi me rreze magneti,
Me shume se une
E tere ndermarrja mbaron ne zhgenjim.
Ne qofsh ti, ku do e sido qofsh;
Do te te lutem te rikonsiderosh
Planet e tua per shekullin e ri,
Per udhe qe do te marre njerezimi...

Ne qofsh ti, sido, kudo qofsh
Madherine tende vete do ta tregosh,
Dashurine tende vete do ta provosh
Duke ndertuar nje shekull te ri:
Me paqe e qetesi!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*ESENCA? EKZISTENCA?*
Isuf Luzaj -- Pertej se mires dhe se liges

Ekzistojne pa qene Ekzistenca,
Jane shkendi jete pa qene esenca
Disa te verteta qe s'ngjajne te verteta...
Ne ato s'ben pjese as koha, as hapesira,
Ne ato s'lakohet e liga, as e mira...
Ekziston pakuptim frika e erresires,
Ekziston shpirti amorf i doreheqjes,
Ekziston frika absurde para vdekjes.

Ekziston druajtja, kujdesi i se nesermes,
Ekziston mosbesimi i njeirut te njeriu...
Ekziston mbytja e mendjes e njeriut kafshe,
Qe verbohet dhe ia pret koken plot mend
Krijeses qe me shume do dhe e ka dashte.
Njeriu eshte bisha apo bisha eshte njeriu?

Ekziston deshira terheqese e se panjohures,
Ekziston absurditeti i jetes genjeshtare,
Ekziston inercia e plogeshtise qe eshte kashte,
Ekzistojne shpresat qe jane lozonjare.

Ekziston endja e kembimit qe eshte e lashte
Si ecja e kote e ftomes tek e nxehta,
Si ecja e nxehtesise te ftoma.
Ekzistojne kokat me mendje te lehta
Qe mbjellin driza ne ndergjegje te njoma.
Ekziston deshira te flasim pa menduar,
Si hiri qe mbetet pas kashtes se shuar.
Ekziston pelqimi i ndergjegjes kusare,
Ekziston dhe fjala qe s'ka kuptime fare.

Ekziston elektriciteti i forte i vetetimes,
Qe marrezisht ia than zemren jetimit.
Ekziston egersia e pameshirte e klimes,
Qe djeg ose than faren e bimes
Duke e bere pluhur djersen e punimit.

Ekziston ethja ngjitese e perpjekjes
ma ankthin shumdimensional te fitimit...

.........................................

Te gjitha jane zinxhire te terheqjes,
Te gjitha crregullime te ligjeve te natyres,
Te gjitha ankthe te egert para vdekjes
Si hije qe shkojne perpara pasqyres
Pa asnje logjike

.........................................

Porse vendosin jeten e njerezimit.

*PIKEPYETJA TRIKENDESHE*
Isuf Luzaj -- Pertej se mires dhe se liges

1
Askush, kurre dhe ne asnje vend
Nuk gjeti ligjin, te krijoje meshterine,
Ta parashikoje qe larg historine.
Sa me shume u perpoq, aq me shume u cmend.
Ky qe, ky mbeti, problemi me i rende
Q'e lodhi shenjtorin, profetin dhe gjenine.

2
Askush, kurre dhe ne asnje vend
Nuk ma zhvati nga shpirti lirine,
Nuk mundi te ma shuaje etin* e shenjte,
Qe me dha Natyra; me te gjithe ironine,
Qe lozi fati, qe lindi se prapthi;
Hem qorr, hem shurdh, hem i kote.
Sado i vendosur te mundohet i shkathti
Udhet e verbra t'i lage me lote
Shume here bie duke e paguar shtrenjt
Aventuren fisnike, per te ndritur njerezine.

3
Gjeta dhe perqafova besen ne poezine
Vatesh vigane, qe ndriten ne shekuj
Yjet e bukur hidhnin valle ne qerthuj,
Me aq sa munden, pane syte e mi drite.
Sa pata deshiren, bera therorine;
Sa pata guximin, ushtrova vullnetin,
E zoterova urine dhe etin
Per te zbuluar kufij te rinj ne hapesire
Ku ndrit e Verteta ne zemer te Universit.

4
Kur pershkoj egersisht ne galerite e erreta,
Q'i germuan kot ballet e rende
S'e shoh, por e ndjej q'eshte fshehur e verteta
Ankthit te eger qe vjen te me cmende;
Ethuroj nje lloj frike, i gjori,
Sikur fluturoj petej hapesise,
Atje ku mbaroi udhen shenjtori.
Mos gaboj, i varfri, qe me mendje frymori
Kerkoj te fuse doren ne pune te Perendise?

***

Kengetori i ri i bie fyellit ngadale,
Druan fakiri mos shqeteson shoqerine.
S'eshte i sigurt qe ato pak fjale 
Ta zgjojne nga gjumi hashashit njerezine;
Prandaj vetmohet kur mermeron,
Pak sikur qan, pak sikur kendon,
Pa ligje harmonie,
Pa ditur ku mbaron...
Mesazhi i te gjorit neper terr driteron,
Pa qene i sigurt se kush e kupton.
Si foshnja s'dallon
Kengen e gezimit nga kuja ne dite zie.
Se shijet e shumta te kesaj shoqerie
Kush i kuptoj dhe kush i kupton?

Kerkon zavalli, kerkon
Te gjeje c'qe shkaku i neshtrashes qe erdhi dje,
Te asaj qe do jete neser, pa pasur qene sot,
Te sotmes qe iken e qe nuk e ze dot.
Ta njohe, te shohe, t'i vere emer kuptimi.
Ajo ngjan si fantazme ethurimi,
Si lumi i furishem qe i duket cdo vale,
Nje marrezi qe udheton kot,
Nje siperfaqe qe ecen ngadale;
Nje dicka e fshehur qe leviz, por nuk flet,
Sic nuk dallohet burbuqja e burimit
Kur kridhet ne lume, kur zbret ne det,
Kur ish pika e shiut e forte e dimrit
Qe ra permbi male dhe e gjerbi burimi
Kur bie ne lule, ne drithe e ne flete
Si paqja shpirterore qe kerkon cdo poet,
Kur kerkon ta zere, neper duar i rreshqet,
Si mirazhi i OAZIT neper vape shkretie,
Si fantazma e te vdekurit, qe na afrohet si hije,
Kur e deshirojme me ankth angushie,
Si shoqe vetmie
Ne cast deshperimi,
Si agim lirie
Ne net enderrimi,
Ne beteja luftimi.
Rrethanat e vogla me emra ndodhie
Rriten, zbukurohen legjenda magjie.
I ziu njeri,
Niset pa dashur, pa ditur ku vete,
Si s'diti nga erdhi,
Perse? Pa e pyetur
Kete bote per te gjetur?
kur hyri ne valle,
Rreth e qark shtojzovalle, virtyti a vesi
E shtyjne si stuhi
Po s'pati kujdesin...
Qe ne castin qe u nis,
Ze mendja shastis,
Si me lengun prej rrushi;
Dikushi, askushi
E mbushi dhe e derdhi
Koven me uje te fresket nga pusi,
Qe po ai uji i burimit
Kur nisi fillimin.
S'e vuri ne buze, sado qe e dogji eti,
S'e trembi vullkani, s'e trembi termeti.
E trembi pikepyetja, qe dot nuk i gjeti
Jetes kuptim.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*DASHURI?*
Isuf Luzaj -- Pertej se mires dhe se liges

Vite te shkuar
Ne nje vend te harruar,
Si nga Zoti, dhe qyteterimi
Cudi! Pata njohur nje lloj xhikomale*
Te kuqe e te verdhe si nje portokalle,
Qe gjendet vetem dhe vetem ne ato male,
Me sqep te holle e te forte qe ha trungun e lisit,
Qe do ish shpirti i ndonje femre te madhe
Dashuronjese e ndonje poeti me fame.
Po te besosh ne Rimisherimin
Shpendi do ish nje lloj provimi,
Sigurisht, dikur pati qene nje zonje
E eger, e bute dhe e bukur
Si cdo krijese qe lindi e lumtur.
Kur kendonte, ngjante duke lutur
Atin e Qiellit per fatin e saj.

Une pac njohur nje lloj xhikomale,
Qe posi bilbili
Ne malet tona, nga marsi e nga prilli
Kendon pa u lodhur deri ne gushtovjeshte.
Dimrit zbret ne korie e fusha,
Clodhet fshehur, se i enjtet gusha
Si nje mungur, si fakir i thjeshte.
Kur vijne dallendyshet, zhduket pasketaj.
Rastesisht pata njohur nje lloj xhikomale
Me ze prej bilbili.
Ne cdo drite agimi
Vinte se largu qe nga perendimi,
Fluturonte e ndalej ne peme te asaj lagjeje
Ku banonte fakiri.
Veshtronte kujdesur rreth e perqark
Si nje e dashuruar qe i fshihet njerezise.
Vizatonte ne qiell aq bukur nje hark,
Unjej nje cickerr ne dege te selvise,
Pastaj, e pastaj, avash e ngadale
Zonja xhikomale
Afrohej e ulej ne ballkon te dhomes sime.
Kendonte sikur qante, si lutje, si dhembje
Me nje kadence, me nje harmoni
Duke 'mu afruar, duke me soditur
Si e deshperuar, si e merzitur,
Sikur njihte dhe qante hallet e mia.

Kur une celja ngadale nje kanate
Te dritares, qe perpiqej ne flete pishe,
Xhikomalja me afrohej ngadale.
Hynte ne dhome, ulej mbi tryeze
Posi nje nuse ne diten e trete
Kur e ve vjehrra te holloje bakllavane.
Veshtronte e druajtur, me afrohej menjane
Me nje veshtrim e dashuri foshnjerie.
Priste t'i beja ne pjate farfurie
Pershesh me therrime buke dhe sheqer
Me qumesht e ajke ne grk botileje.
I mberdhinin kembet, kur shkelte ne mermer;
Per t'u ulur i shtroja nje mandile.
Ajo me veshtronte si me nje lloj habie,
Hante kokunjur si nje murgeshe e re,
Merrte fluturim, humbiste neper re...
Keshtu vazhdoi pese vjet miqesie,
Pese vjet qe banova atje.

***

Kur ika pas fatit, lashe pune e shtepine,
Banonjesi i ri me tregoi historine
Qe eshte shume e zorshme ta besoje njeri.
"I dashur mik, shok dhe koleg,
Xhikomalja vjen e qendron ne ate dege,
Sodit nje kohe te gjate ne dritare,
Veshtron rreth e qark, ngjan se dic mendon,
Merr fluturimin, humbet ne hapesi.
Ky eshte trishtimi i saj. Cudi, o njeri
Qe xhikomalja zuri dashuri
Vetem me ty".

Keshtu me shkroi miku dhe kolegu
Nga malet e larte, nga rreza e atij bregu.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*KERKIMI*
Isuf Luzaj -- Pertej se mires dhe se liges

-fragment-

........................................

Prandaj e verteta dhe e paverteta
Ikin sic erdhen, ngadale e te shpejta.
Jane te gjorat koncepte te denuar
Shkelqejne kur, vijne, erren me te shkuar,
Pesojne ndryshime paralel me kohen
Gjate kacafytjes se logjikes dhe dyshimit.

***

Veshtrojme prapa me ankth deshperimi,
Sa kot e beme gjith'ate fare udhetimi,
Sa kot ndertuam tempuj per besim.
Boshesi gjetem dhe e lame trashegim.
Boshesia eshte tmerr per njerine qe eshte njeri.

........................................

A me degjon, Zot, o Perendi?

........................................

Heshtje qe, heshtje mbeti.
Vazhdon udhen e tij Universi.
Historia e mendimit: shkendija ne erresi.

***

Njeriu per instinkt kerkon lumturine
Per t'i shpetuar tragjedise se jetes.
Fatkeqesisht, ai gjen roberine,
Udha e zgjehdur e shpie ne gremine...

***

Kur pyes ndergjegjen kryengritese, qetesisht,
Pa urrejtje, as cingerisje, pa hije dyshimi,
Perse urreu ate qe dashuroi,
Perse dashuroi po ate qe urreu?
C'qe dhembja padrejtesie qe e verboi, e genjeu,
C'qe arsyeja e vendimeve qe mori,
Qe e shpuri ne ndarje nga udha qe zgjodhi,
Nga ylli drejtonjes, nga zjarri qe e dogji,
Nga Vatet qe i ndezen kongjijt e kerkimit,
Kur ish aq e re, sa nuk njihte mashtrimin?

Ajo me pergjigjet si nje foshnje e sinqerte,
E paster vertet, e sigurt, e vendosur.
Dy drita tejpamese, pistile te blerte,
Duke me treguar sa rende qe plagosur
Nga miqte me besnike, qe up at dhene besim.
"Ndenja ime ish gjithnje po ajo ndjenje
Dy faqe te ndryshme te po nje monedhe,
Dy reaksione ne dy fenomene.
Pergjigjja eshte nje, kur shpirti eshte trim,
Dashuria, urrejtja, pelqimi, meria
Duken te ndryshme, jane nje qe te dyja,
Sipas prizmit dhe kendit qe syri t'i veshtron
Te po nje burimi: koncepte binjake
Te nje fenomeni, qe merre ngjyre pak nga pak,
Kur zhduken te dyja: jeta jote pushon.

***

Vetem jeta e pertej varrit, mbetet terr e pa vizione,
S'e shoh dot perjetesine as ne mesimet e Krishtit.
Ne gabofsha? Te me fale ai Zot qe une besoj,
Edhe Vatet, qe jane diej, s'pat asnje qe nuk gaboi.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Autodafé*

Isuf Luzaj
_marre nga libri: Gloria e cmendjes_

Te ligen dhe te miren, beji cift te dyja,
Si qete ne zgjedhe, ugaret tI bejne vija,
Ndaloje kohen, lidhe me litar
Prapa parmendes, lendinen bej ugar,
Per te mbjelle faren qe kerkon Historia.

Te tbindet ty koha ne te gjithe trazimet,
TI drejtosh rrethanat dhe agimet,
Ta shtypesh me kembe si gjarprin cdo djall:
Demagogun qe te duket burre I mire,
Ethet e hakmarrjes lidhi me zinxhire,
Mendjen akull, po zemren zjarr,
Te gjesh drejtimin e udhes se lire.

*     *     *

Po te pati shpirti krahe shqiponje,
fluturo pesedhjete vite, prapa nerresire,
carkun qe te mbertheu paditur, kerkoje,
gjeje, zbertheje, vervite ne ngjire,
me kandilin qe te japin shpirtrat vigane,
laje trurin shqiptar nga epok e nxire,
nis udhetimin qe deshmoret ta lane
gjysme pa mbaruar: kishen dhe xhamine,
simbole besimi, per udhe te mire,
ndjenjen bujare, virgjine, te delire.

Leri te gjitha pasionet menjane,
Kerko te verteten e kristalizuar,
Te gjesh shkaqet pse u rrukullise,
Te gjesh burimin e ujit te terbuar,
Ferrat e drizat e pyllit ku u nise.

Peshoji gabimet qe te shpune ne tronditje,
Nate ndermarrje aq te koklavitur,
Shpirtra te deshperuar, shpirtra te merzitur,
Syri qe lind qorr nuk di cesht e ndritur,
Zhambazi nuk njeh vec blerje dhe shitje,
Matrapazet mblidhen qe te gjithe tok,
Mediokriteti ben mure te forte,
Te lodhi, te mundi, te plasi per toke,
Nxirri bizhdollonet qe te hyne ne koke,
Nje mije e ca vite prapa ne Evrope.
Po e pate vertet shpirtin vigan,
Nga praptas, kufome ku ke rene,
Do ngrihesh prape, qikllop ne kembe,
Zinxhiret e utopise tI zberthesh me dhembe,
Fillo me besim, o shqiptar, njuhdetim te ri,
Te ndiesh ne qiellez shije per liri.
Po qe thjesht prej gjaku iliro-trak,
Xhin I pandotur me racat barbare,
Serb, grek, latin a trukoshak,
Vullkan e termet ne mish e ne gjak,
Hero mendimi me vervitje shqiptare,
Kridhju pyllit plot me egersira,
Luftoji dhe mundi veset e shekullit,
Zhytju detit plot me diturira,
Zbatoje algjebren gjeometrike te qerthullit,
Diferencialet, integralet, kuantet me viza
Trigonometrike, te liga e te mira,
Zberthyer dhe situr me site te nxehtesise,
Te drites, te magnetit, te transformimit
Te elementeve zanafilles te krijimit,
Te hinges sEinsteinit, strukturen e Universit,
Pastroje ndergjegjen nga ferrat dhe drizat,
Qe te shpojne trurin, si lemenjte qe shpon miza,
Zotero dyshimin e dobet te Dreqit.

Perqafo te drejten, te verteten, virtytin,
Filloje dialogun me vatet e njerezimit,
Engimes virane zbertheja ekuacionin,
Gjej veten, sic ishe me tradite dhe zakonin
Qe kishe, kur popujt e Europes tadhuronin,
Me ligje te gatuar me gjak e me besim,
Gjeje formulen kimike europiane,
Ku gjith ata popuj e gjeten shpetimin
Me drite shpirterore nide perparimtare.
Te gjithe popujt kane nje fytyre,
E nesermja nga e sotmja te jete me e mire,
Ne laborator shih kohen ne pasqyre,
Mesoje mesimin e shekullit qe do vije,
Perpara se te zere sorpreza (11) barbare,
Veru ne radhe me popujt e qyteteruar,
Ec paralel me te perparuar,
Mos iu tremb kurre ndermarrjes se madhe.
Trete ne gjak gjithe cpruri njerezimi,
Ngjishe per brezi trajektoren e qyteterimit,
Kurre se ka penguar imagjinaten trime
Frika as tortura me burgje me krime,
Koha as hapesira, as dreqi, as fati,
Vullneti, vella, vetem vullneti
Shoshit malet, ndan ujerat e detit,
Trimin e ndihmon hem koha, hem rasti,
Arriti njeriu pertej diellit dhe Martit,
Pershkoi ne qiej kufijt e Universit.

Me vullnet po arrite te zoterosh mendjen tende,
Me dore shtrengoji thirrjet e gjakut,
E ke ne kraharor te gjalle Iliro-Trakun.

Nisju bokerrimes se perpjete te malit,
Ngjitju pa frike udhes sidealit,
Degjoje thirrjen e Zotit dhe te Zanes,
Tarrish ne sferen e harmonise se Nirvanes.
Veshtroje jeten qe se larti nga qielli,
Mblidhi yjet me rrjete rreth diellit
Te ballit fisnik qe ka emer nderi,
Ku zhvillohen ekuacionet e medhenj te jetes,
Hapi dritaret e kulles se misterit,
Thithe nektarin frymezues te eterit.

Behu moter-vella se Drejtes, se Vertetes,
Me vatet udheheqes, kerkimi per Hy
Do jete prane teje ose aty-aty.

Mesoje popullin per udhetim te ri,
Lakoji dimensionet me et per lumturine,
Atehere do zoterosh sigurisht Historine,
Do gjesh Misterin bashke me Perendine.

E gjithe ndermarrja varet vetem nga ti.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Nirvana*

Isuf Luzaj 
*marre nga libri: Gloria e cmendjes*

*I.*

I cliruar nga roberia e kujteses,
Korba, sorra, hardhicka dhe qyqe
Dhembecojne shtigje stinashte jetes,
Per te torturuar Fakirin ne gjyqe,
U avulluan, duk me shkarkuar
Si bari prej veses se renduar,
Kur e ngroh dielli i agimit te ri,
Behem mik i beses,
Ikin si dallandyshe: endrrat me shpresen,
Ne eter te Nirvanes gjej prehje e qetesi,

Vullnet, vendim, vendim me fuqi.

*II.* 

Cliruar angushise qe bie vdekja,
Endet ne hapesire Perkatesi i Kohes
Sardhshme, pa gjetur identitetin e tij,
I vdekuri nuk ka vdekur,
Se vdekja e Zotit te mistikeve
Eshte vetem mungese e perkohshme.
Vetem ketu gjeti kuptim Perpjekja.

*III.* 

Ne naten e pakohe, universale,
Kundershtohen feneret e se shkuares,
Dritat e vogla perpiqen te ndricojne
Udhet qe erdhen, udhet nga do shkojne,
Drejtime te rinj si nje parandjenje e frikshme
Per nje agim te panjohur te tmerrshem.
Besa i thote shpirtit: pse je i kujdesshem?
Ti je i pavdekshem.

*IV.* 

Erresira qeshte gjithnje kureshtare,
Nga frika se po i afrohet agimi,
Fshihet ne intuitat e hidhura
Te Shopenhaurit, Sartrit, Heidegerit,
Qafrohen e largohen ne kerkesa qorre,
Ulerijne: bota eshte nje aktivitet
Absurd i mendjes pa kuptim,
Enderr e etit te deshires se paperkufizuar,
Nje boshesi pa themel,
Hyn atje tek nuk del,
Pingul nje tunel,
Pa qellim, pa ligje, pa dimensione,
Si qenia dhe te qenet nekzistence te qorruar,
Nuk e kupton, kush nuk e ka provuar
Absurditetin e saj te denuar.

*V.* 

Idete qe jane te pavdekshme,
Rrjedhin burimesh mendonjesish te panjohur,
Si ajri qe nga dielli nuk merr te ngrohur,
Po nuk ia ktheu nxehtesine planeti.
Idete, po nuk gjeten balle te pranueshem,
Rrjedhin kot, burimet qe lumi i shpie detit,
Pa nderlidhje ne mes te tyre,
Si nxehtesia irreversibile,
Si uji, magneti,
Elektriku dhe deti
Vazhdojne udhetimin jashte hapesires dhe kohes,
Pertej drites, pertej erresires,
Duke shpresuar nje dite te shkelqejne,
Atje ku spritet as pandehet,
Pertej se liges, pertej se mires.

Fatalisht nje dite,
Papandehur, paprite,
Shkeputet egersisht zinxhiri i tyre,
Kjo boshesi behet mungese
E nje kuptimi te sigurte,
Qe te shnderrohet magneti ne drite.
Kjo eshte tortura e te gjithe dramit,
E interpretoi Karvanxhiu i shkretise
Ne udhen qe i la Martiri i Kalvarit.

*VI.* 

Jane te pakte e te rralle Enderronjesit,
Sa humbasin gjate udhetimit,
Prandaj kurre si kuptoi njerezimi,
I mungon BUSULLA per te gjetur drejtimet,
Ata qe smesojne, si gezojne dot kujtimet,
Qe jane lule te thjeshta
Te jetes mes gazit dhe lotit,
Te syrit te zjarrte qe sheh pertej kohes,
Ku fshihet misteriozisht e drejta,
Kuriozin e etuar e sulmojne dyshimet.
Eshte aq e tmerrshme sa e hidhur E VERTETA.

*VII.* 

Ndoshta nje dite shume te larget
Bota do ta kuptoje veten,
Nga nisja ne perfundimet,
Nga eksperienca e ashper,
Nga agimet ne perendimet,
Do munde ta shpetoje veten,
Magneti misterioz do te zmadhohet,
Ne drite te kuptueshme
Do ti zbertheje ekuacionet e qiellit,
Do ti hape panxhat e dyerve te Misterit.
Duke gerrmuar, duke zbuluar, duke gjetur
Driten e fillimit, shkakun e mbarimit,
Njerezimi do gjeje udhen e vertete.
Ndoshta ai do te jete Rigjallerimi
Qe thane shenjtore e profete
Timagjinates mistike.
Do te pagezohen, do te kuptohen,
Do te perqafohen
Shtegtaret e yjeve.

Fatkeqesisht per keta do te jete shume vone.

Seshte me kohe tyre, seshte me koha jone.

Ashtu lind, jeton, vuan dhe vdes
Ideja martire.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*KOHE TURPI
Rrefimet, 1938
Isuf Luzaj*


Të gjorët vargjet e mi,
I dogji dor e kusarit,
Turpi i gjorë në histori,
Kohë polici, dhe xhandari

* * *

Kohë e nëmur, kohë urie
Kohë turpi, kohë zie,
Që në kokë e gjer në thua;
Vdekur zana, vdekur ora,
Vdekur kombi, kur vdes Vlora,
Shurdhër, memecë dhe qorrë;
Burrat për trastë hauri
Kërrusur shpina, thyer gjuri,
Helm në kokë e në thua,
Shkarrëzyer nëpër llomi,
Popull, more lum e përrua-
Turpi i parë në Histori! 

* * *

Të gjorët vargjet e mi
Zgjua ëndrrash Ideali,
Besoja si çilimi
Në Shtetin e bajraktarit,
Rreth e qark kone e gjarpërinj
Fati i kombit lodër zari,
Tiranë, Zvicër, Itali
Fluturojnë valixhe ari.
Populli vdiq në uri
Mbushur goja tërfil bari,
Tej e tej në Labëri
Vdisnin si mizat beharit,
Kur i zë furtunë e shi.

* * *

Të gjorët vargjet e mi
në stiva i dogji zjarri.

Në Lice ndodhi arrestimi
Në klasë tek jepja mësimin.

Decourville (1) bën cudi
Cdo të ketë bërë ky djalë i ri,
Shumë e rreptë qënka shtërngica-
Përse ndodhi arrestimi?
Për ca vargje fjalë trimi
Që i qau lalagjoni,
Përgjuan spiunët e rinj:
Libri flet me ironi
Figura alegori
Shumë të gjalla, aluzioni
Flet për Madhërinë e tij,
Në Gjarpërin e në Neronin (2)
Bincë e ngushtë në ministri
Nëntëdhjetë ditë në errësi,
Me dy tortura barbari
Që ka turp ti thotë shqiptari.

* * *

Moj e mjerë Shqipëri
Kur do vësh mënd e lloi,
Të mësosh në histori
Si nderohet faqebardhi?
Kredhur shpirti në llomi,
Perëndi është bajraktari.
Në Korcë u hap gjyqi i zi
Prapë goxha ceremoni,
Su lejua gazetari,
Protestoi Gjergj Bubani:
Kjo nuk është drejtësi
Gjykohet një djalë i ri,
Përse shkruajti poezi
Të pa faj, pa ligësi
Posi një ëndërr behari!
U ndodh gjykatës Shkodrani (3)
Fisnik gjaku, fisnik xhani,
Trim posi Selam Musai
Arbëror gjak Arbërori,
Rrefuzoi ctha dëshmitari,
E lozi fatin e tij,
Shqipëroi PAFAJSI.
Libri që me lot u shkrua
Me halle, vobegësi,
U shkërrmoq dhe u dërrmua.
Shpirt labi, si tu durua!
Rrëfimet u bënë hi.
Mjera ti, moj Shqipëri,
Kur do vijë një brez i ri:
Të bëhet koha me mua?!



________________________
(1)  Decourville  Drejtor frëng i Liceut të Korcës.
(2)  Gjarpri dhe Neroni, dy poezi ne Rrëfimet.
(3)  Ndoc Coba kryesoi gjyqin. Vasil Xhacka, Sotir Kozma, një profesor matematike nga Gjirokastra, një prokuror vlonjat, përbënin gjyqin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Filozofi i shquar shqiptar qe u diplomua ne Sorbone dhe u dekorua nga presidenti Regan*

marre nga libri : _Shqiptaret e Amerikes_ te *Vehbi Bajramit*

[Intervist me Profesorin *Isuf Luzaj*]

. . .

- Vitet 1936-1938 qene vite te zeza, - thote ai.  Kane vdekur fshataret ne Vlore me bar ne goje, ua shoi jeten uria. Atehere ra dhe termeti qe rrenoi cdo gje. Studentet ishin shume te pakenaqur me gjendjen e krijuar. Me 28 nentor te vitit 1938, nje mije e teteqind studente te Liceut te Korces bene nje demonstrate te madhe. Duam buke, populli po vdes, therritnin ata. Erdhi urdheri per arrestime. I futen studentet ne oborin e liceut dhe ua mbyllen dyert. Tri dite studentet qendruan te mbyllur, pa buke e pa uje. Pas disa ditesh erdhi Harilla Teodosi, inspektor I pergjithshem I pallatit mbreteror, per te inspektuar gjendjen.  Ai ishte shqiptar nga Bullgaria qe e fliste dobet shqipen. Dha udher te liroheshin studentet. Liceu I Korces ishte lice francez. Ishim vetem tre profesore shqiptare: une, *Enver Hoxha*, qe e emeroi kunati I tij *edhe pse nuk kishte diplome* dhe Sotir Kozmo. Te tjeret ishin nga Franca. Drejtori I liceut De Kurvil, mblodhi te gjithe profesoret dhe filloi te pyeste:

- Pse jane ngritur studentet ne demonstrate? A e perkrahin studentet komunizmin?

Fola dhe une.

- Studentet e liceut, - thashe une, - duan nje qeveri demokratike, nje qeveri qe ta votoje parlamenti.

- Studentet jane komuniste!  bertiti dhe u ngrit ne kembe me kamxhik ne dore Harila Teodosi.

- Ai ishte njeriu me I afert I Zogut. Rrihte gjeneralet dhe ministrat. Askush nuk guxonte tia kthente fjalen.

- Ne qofte se ata jane komuniste, - tha Harila, - ju dhe Enver Hoxha I keni mesuar te behen te tille.

- Une ju siguroj se studentet nuk jane komuniste, por liberale, - I thashe. Dhe, isha I bindur per kete. Me vone e kuptova se nuk kisha thene te verteten. Enver Hoxha kishte bere punen e vet ne menyre te fshehte te embeltorja e Koci Bakos, duke I tubuar studentet neteve te vona dhe duke u shpjeguar doktrinen marksiste. Keta studente me vone e bene ate komisar politik dhe me vone u zgjodh sekretar I Partise Komuniste.

- A foli gje *Enveri* ne takim me Harilla Teodosin?  e pyes profesorin.

- Jo, - pergjigjet ai.  Ishte me I zgjuar se ne. *Qe dinak I madh*. Ne kishim qene shoke ne Paris, shoke ne atdhe dhe nuk e kisha ditur se ai po organizonte e frymezonte studentet per te perkrahur komunizmin. Per te dua tju flas me vone gjeresisht.

. . .

Me 7 prill te vitit 1939, Italia zbarkoi ne Shqiperi. Si e kujton ate kohe prof. Isuf Luzaj?

- Diten e Pashkeve, Musolini tha ne radio: Per keto pashke, vezet do tI kuqim me gjak. Une isha profesor ne Shkollen Tregtare te Vlores.

- Ne duhet te veme ne lufte, - I thashe drejtorit.

- Me ke te luftojme?  ma ktheu.  Nuk e di se ata vine me topa e vapore?

- Se bashku me nja 120 studente, vendosem te luftojme kunder italianeve. Morem ca pushke te vjetra. Ato ishin te ndryshkura se I kishin futur ne nje xhami qe pikonte. Ne dhjete pushke, vetem njera zbrazte fisheke. Ne ate konflikt me italianet ne Vlore, me shume luftoi krahina e Kucit, e udhehequr nga Rrapo Celoja. Me te ishin nja 600 katundare te armatosur me pushke. Ata qendruan nja tri ore te porti. Disa prej tyre u vrane e disa u plagosen. Nga studentet tane u plagos Fadil Katoshi nga Durresi. Ushtria italiane kishte nja 4-5 vapore. Vloren nuk e bombarduan. Fshataret I kthyen tri here varkat e vaporet, - kujton profesori.

- Cndodhi pas zbarkimit italian ne Shqiperi?

- U mbyllen shkollat, filluan te mbahen demonstrata kunder pushtuesve italiane. Ne Vlore u be demonstrata e pare e studenteve me flamurin tone, pa shenja te Italise. Rreth nje mije studente dhe nje mije qytetare, brodhem rrugeve te Vlores, duke kenduar himnin e flamurit. Nje student I shkolles tregtare vrau nje polic italian. Lindi dyshimi se e kisha bere une nje veper te tille dhe me arrestuan. Se pari me cuan ne burgun e Vlores e pastaj ne ate te Durresit, prej nga, pas disa muajsh, me transferuan se bashku me 12 studente ne Brindisi te Italise. Ky ishte burgu me I keq qe kam pare ne jete. Prej burgut te Brindisit na transferuan ne Gaeta e prej atje ne Ventotene. Aty takova *Abas Ermenjin* e *Llazar Fundon*, filozofin me te madh qe ka pasur raca shqiptare. Ketu na mbajten deri me 1942. Se kush u kishte treguar pergjegjesve te burgut se une kisha shkruar poezi per luften e Vlores! Ky u be shkak qe te me conin ne nje keshtjelle ne Cortono DAreco. Atje njoha *Ali Kelcyren*, I cili me tregoi se, para se ta internonin, kishte formuar Ballin Kombetar me *Mithat Frasherin, Fuat Bej Dibren* e *Lef Nosin*, po nuk kishin statut te organizates. Ne varrezat e keshtjelles, te dielave, populli shkonte per te vendosur lule. Edhe ne, nje dite, bleme ca lule per te nderuar te vdekurit, vetem qe karabinieret italiane te mos na hetonin se po bashkepunonim. Ne ate vend, disa te diela rresht, shkuram *Dekalogun e Ballit Kombetar*. Ali Kelcyra fliste, une shkruaja. Une propozova qe ne Dekalog te hynte pika e shtate: *Organizata e Ballit Kombetar do te zbuloje vlerat e verteta, do tI edukoje njerezit, pa marre parasysh besimin, krahinen ose partine politike.*

- Si u liruat nga burgu?  e pyes profesorin.

- Ali Kelcyren e falen. Kur shkoi ne Shqiperi, foli me Ernest Koliqin, minister I arsimit. I tregoi se kishte dy vjet qe po qendroja ne burg dhe isha I semure. Une ne te vertete nuk isha I semure, por kete e tha qe te me lironin me shpejt. Keshtu me liruan nga burgu. Ali Kelcyra, pas lirimit, u be mik I gjeneralit Dalmaco qe ishte komandant I ushtrise italiane ne Shqiperi. Donte te mesonte nga ai planet e pushtuesve ne Shqiperi dhe, meqenese kishte ca pyje, ua shiti atyre per te prodhuar leter. Keto ishin kontakte tregtare personale. Keshtu e dinim ne ne ate kohe. Po ai, sic thashe, me shume I beri qe te ishte ne kontakt me Dalmacon. Historia do te gjykoje se a beri keq ai qe u fut ne nje lloj marreveshje me te: Mos me vrit, nuk te vras. *Gjithcka eshte shkruar per historine e Ballit, po historia kurre nuk eshte qind per qind e drejte. Nje filozof francez thote: Historia 50 per qind eshte falso. Pse? Sepse ai qe shkruan, thote ate qe di. Po ai mund te dije pjesen e vogel te gjerave qe kane ndodhur. Historine e vertete nuk e shkruan as komunistet, nuk e shkruaj as une, por do te kalojne shume e shume vjet, kur te shuhen inatet dhe merite, te qetesohet deti dhe te dalin nje apo me shume historiane qe te shkruajne historine.*

- Kur dola nga burgu, - thote prof. Luzaj, - Ali Kelcyra me caktoi te shkoja anekend Shqiperise per te organizuar rinine kunder Italise. Ishte maji I vitit 1942. Partia Komuniste kishte formuar cetat, por nuk ishte futur ne aksion. Priste urdherat nga Belgradi. Me vone u formuan cetat e Ballit Kombetar. Komandant u emerua *Hysni Lepenica* e keshilltar politik I tij, *Hysni Muco*.

* * *

Cilat kane qene lufterat me te rendesishme te Ballit kunder okupatorit italian?

- Lufta me e rendesishme ka qene ajo e Selenices, qe e kam komanduar une, si dhe lufta e Sykuqit dhe e Ballshit nen udheheqje te Hysni Lepenices. *Hysniu ishte atdhetar e trim.* Vetem Skenderbeu mund te kete qene me trim se ai. Po ai ishte I pashkolluar. Nuk e dinte se ceshte partia e ceshte statuti. Ne pese luftera e kam pare me syte e mi tek ecte ne kembe me pushke ne dore, balle per balle me armikun. Ne te djathte e ne te majte, vriteshin njerezit, mitralozi korrte dhe barrin e ate nuk e kapte plumbi. Ngrihej ne kembe, therriste luftetaret qe te shkonin pas tij duke u thene se plumbi I italianit nuk te kapte. Prej ketyre lufterave, megjithate me e renda ishte ajo e Ballshit. Kjo lufte zgjati tri dite e kater net. Ne fund italianet u dorezuan. Ne nje liber kam lexuar me vone se meritat per kete Enver Hoxha ua faturon komunisteve. Po ate lufte nuk e beri as Balli as Partia Komuniste. 37 luftetare shqiptare vdiqen, po nuk I njihte askush se kush ishin. U plagosen edhe nja njeqind te tjere. E di si fillon lufta? Njeriu, me te degjuar se ka krisur pushka, le qete ne are, merr pushken dhe shkon ne lufte. Dhe nuk dihet kush se ceshte. U plagos edhe nje djale qe ishte roja ime personale.

Sa veta u vrane ne anen e kundershtareve?

- Ata u vrane me shume, por nuk dihej numri. Ne u detyruam te iknim. Sikur te qendronim me shume, do te behej kasaphane, sepse erdhen edhe kater batalione italianesh dhe nuk kishim mundesi te perballeshim me ta.

Si u organizuan luftetaret shqiptare per kete beteje?

- Iniciativa per te kundershtuar italianet ne Ballsh ishte e Ballit Kombetar, pasi rame dakord ne Shkoze ne shtepine e *Gani Alikos*, me *Mehmet Shehun*, *Hysni Kapon* dhe nje inxhinier komunist. Ne cdo fshat kishim nga nje celule prej tre vetash. Nga tre veta kishte edhe PK-ja. Prej anetareve te celulave askush nuk u vra. Komunistet nuk kishin asnje oficer teknik te luftes. Ne, te pakten, kishim njerin qe kishte qene toger ushtrie dhjete a pesembedhjete vjet.

- A ishit te armatosur dhe ku I gjenit armet?

- Armatimi yne ishte I vjeter. Kishim vetem dyfeke e mitraloze.

Prof. Isuf Luzaj mori pjese aktive ne *Konferencen e Mukjes*.

- Cka mbetur ne kujtesen tuaj? Si e pate atehere kete ngjarje dhe si e shihni sot?

- Konferenca e Mukjes, me 1943, eshte ngjarja pa te cilen eshte veshtire te flitet per historine e asaj kohe. Ata qe moren pjese ne te, me te vertete ishin perfaqesues te popullit. *Ne te merrnin pjese edhe kosovaret e camet dhe komandantet e forcave te armatosura.* 12 perfaqesues kishte Balli e po aq kishte edhe PK-ja. Idene per mbajtjen e Konferences e dha Mithat Frasheri me Ali Kelcyren. Mithati me pat thene se idene e kishte diskutuar edhe me *Lef Nosin* e *Fuat Bej Dibren*. Ky I dyti dikur kishte 5 restorante ne Paris. I kishte dhene Ismail Qemalit 30 mije napoleone florinj qe te shetiste boten dhe I paguante gazetat qe te botonte artikuj ne dobi te ceshtjes sone kombetare. Erdhi koha qe kur u kthye ne Shqiperi, nuk kishte ku te flinte. Mori me qira nje shtepi ne Tiranen e vjeter. Ne Konferencen e Mukjes, pervec ketyre te dyve, mbaj mend keta persona nga ana e Ballit: *Mithat Frasherin*, kryetar, *Ali Kelcyren*, nenkryetar, *Hasan Dostin*, sekretar, *Hysni Lepenicen* dhe *Hysni Mucen*. Nga ana e PK-se ishin: Dr. *Ymer Dishnica, Abas Kupi*, I cili me vone braktisi PK-ne per shkak te ceshtjes se Kosoves, *Mustafa Gjinushin* dhe *Mustafa Kacaci*. Te tjeret nuk I njihja se kush ishin. Merrnin pjese mijera vete qe rrinin nen ullinj, se aty nuk kishte shtepi. Kishte vetem nje mulli atje afer ku flinte Mithat Beu I semure nga kolla. Ne shesh ishin vendosur 24 veta, ndersa te tjeret rrinin anash. U bisedua tere diten ceshtja e Kosoves dhe me ne fund komunistet derguan kasnecin qe merrte urdhera nga Enver Hoxha: u pranua marreveshja. *Kur u mor vendimi I perbashket, nga perfaqesuesit e Ballit dhe PK-se, qe Kosova te jete pjese e Shqiperise etnike, jehuan kodrat e fushat nga duartrokitjet e turmes, te ciles nuk I shihej fundi. Gezim me te madh ne jete nuk kam pasur.* Me vone, sic e dini, nga presioni I komunisteve jugosllave, komunistet shqiptare na e kthyen shpinen.

* * *

 

- Kur u be pajtimi mes ballisteve dhe komunisteve ne Konferencen e Mukjes, - tha ai, - hartuam traktet, I hodhem ne Tirane e gjetke dhe se bashku me Mithat Frasherin, Fiqri Dinen, Fuat Beun e Lef Nosin vajtem ne Diber. *Me emeruan perfaqesues te cetave te Ballit Kombetar.* Une duhej tu jepja urdher cetave se si duhej te vepronin dhe tI raportoja Komitetit. *Hysni Lepenica u emerua komandant I cetave te Ballit ne jug te vendit*, ndersa *Hysni Muco, nderlidhes I cetave te Ballit me Komitetin Qendror*. Ne ate kohe italianet dogjen pallatin e Fiqri Dines. Ai pallat I bukur, me kater kate, beri dy jave derisa u dogj. Filluam luften kunder italianeve. Me ne ishte edhe *Cen Elezi*, I biri I Isuf Elezit. U mblodhem 180 bajraktare dhe formuam *Besen dibrane*. Mbajti nje fjalim Mithat Beu. Fola edhe une. Deshperimin me te madh ne jete e kam pasur atje, kur e kuptova se ata qe udhehiqnin Ballin ishin bejlere. Fatkeqesia me e madhe ishte se disa prej tyre kishin bashkepunuar me qeverine italiane, sic ishin *Gjon Marka Gjoni, Pjeter Llaci, Mustafa Kruja* Dhe ata ishin keshilltaret e Ballit Kombetar. Ne Diber gjetem edhe nje prefekt nga Kurveleshi qe, po ashtu, kishte bashkepunuar me italianet. Keshtu, Besa dibrane u shua, ndersa italianet vrane *Qazim Koculin* ne Vlore. *Vdekja e tij ishte edhe vdekje e  Ballit, sepse ai ishte si Perendia I Laberise.* Kur I thosha popullit qe te veme ne lufte, me pyesnin: Cthote Qazimi? *Po te mos vritej ai, mendoj se nuk do te fitonte as PK-ja*.

* * *

- Cilat jane shkaqet e deshtimit te Ballit?

- Faji kryesor I mosorganizmit tone ishte te bejleret, te cilet ishin anetare te Komitetit Qendror. Balli, per te mos fituar komunistet, do te duhej te bente keto gjera: te mbante tri grupet e ushtrise nen komanden e vet; nje grup ne Shkoder, ndersa dy te tjeret ne Tirane e Elbasan, qe perbenin rreth 120 mije ushtare te armatosur. Po tI udhehiqte Balli keta ushtare, komunistet nuk do te fitonin. Komandantet e grupeve erdhen ilegalisht me ne, ndersa ushtaret shkuan ne shtepite e tyre. Ushtaret e oficeret, I lane kazermat dhe vetem gjeneralet erdhen me ne! Balli po ashtu nuk ishte ne gjendje te formonte ceta ne tere Shqiperine. Ceta pati vetem ne Vlore, Berat, e ne Korce. Ne Korce ceta u shkaterrua, sepse komandanti beri vetevrasje. Ne *prefekturen e Beratit* ishte *Abas Ermenji* qe nuk zbrazi asnje pushke kunder italianeve se, skishte rast, meqe italianet ishin ne Vlore e Berat.

- A ishit ju atehere te vetedijshem per keto qe thoni sot?

- Ne ate kohe nuk I dija keto gjera. Vetem ne Diber e kuptova se kishim humbur luften, per shkak te bejlereve nga te cilet Shqiperia kurre ska pasur e as qe do te kete ndonje perfitim. Bejne perjashtim bejleret sic ishte Ismail Qemali, Mithat Frasheri e ndonje tjeter. Pervec kesaj, ne Komitetin Qendror nuk patem asnje njeri te ri. Isha vetem une qe nuk kisha shume eksperience.

Si e cmoni personalitetin e Mithat Frasherit?

- Mithati ishte nje njeri shume I ndershem. Atdhetar qind per qind e I sinqerte. Demokrat ne teori, asristokrat ne praktike. Ne teori e donte demokracine, po ne praktike ishte me bejleret e Toptanit, sepse I kishte farefis dhe me ata te Elbasanit, te Korces e te Shkodres. Ata bejlere, sic thashe, ishin armiku I popullit, sepse ata e mbajten ne hu e litar 500 vjet popullin shqiptar nen sundimin turk. Nje shqiptari qe I sherbente sulltanit, I jepej titulli bej.

- Komunistet ishin me te organizuar se Balli Kombetar?

- Ata ishin shume me te organizuar. Kishin pervoje, sepse u vinin urdherat dhe mesimet nga Belgradi. Balli Kombetar nuk kishte as statut, as kod apo ligj. Nuk patem asnje leter te shkruar se cduhej te benim

- Clirimi I Shqiperise eshte produkt I rrethanave historike, apo?

- Clirimi I Shqiperise eshte vdekja e boshtit Rome-Berlin. Luften e humbi Hitleri dhe Musolini. Shqiperia mbeti zone e asnjerit. Atehere, PK-ja, qe ishte me e organizuar se Balli Kombetar, mori fuqine ne dore. *Duhet te dime nje gje: komunistet nuk kane zhvilluar asnje betej kunder gjermaneve. Eshte turp te thone se kane luftuar. Ata hyne ne Vlore pese dite pasi iken gjermanet. Gjermanet ishin ne Shkoder, kur ata erdhen ne Tirane.*

* * *

- Ne fillim te kesaj bisede thate se nuk ka njeri qe e ka njohur me mire Enver Hoxhen. *Cili ishte Enver Hoxha?*

- *Ai qendroi 11 vjet ne France dhe nuk fitoi diplomen*. I jepte para kunati I tij qe ishte milioner nga Gjirokastra. Ky I hiqte atij shpenzimet, sepse do te fejohej e martohej me motren e tij. Kur ai vajti dhe pyeti ne Universitet dhe mori vesh se ska dhene asnje provim, ia nderpreu ndihmat. Enveri me vone mbeti pa burim te financimit dhe u fut ne Partine Komuniste, sepse ajo u jepte te huajve dreka e darka, ushqim e strehim. Mbante nje cante te madhe, per tu paraqitur para te tjereve se kishte libra ne te. Nderroi disa fakultete, por nuk u diplomua kurre. Te tregoj edhe nje barcolete per te. *Nje dite ai me telefonoi vone. Cke bere ashtu  me pyeti I nervozuar. Ke nxjerre nga canta ime librat e ke futur ca tulla ne te. Iu betova se nuk e kisha bere une nje gje te tille. Kur I tregova per kete Dhori Panos, ma ktheu duke qeshur: Une kam gjashte muaj qe ia kam futur ne cante ato tulla e ai tani I paska pare!* Enver Hoxha na pat treguar nje dite se e kishte veshtire ta gjente Universitetin ku ishte regjistruar, sepse shkonte atje njehere ne gjashte muaj.

- Pata rast te takoja nje doktor japonez ne Amerike, I cili kishte qene mjek personal I Enver Hoxhes, - tregon prof. Luzaj.  Diten qe mu dha medalja e nderit nga presidenti Ronald Regan ne Universitetin e Indianes, erdhen edhe disa shqiptare. *Stavro Skendi*, profesor ne Universitetin Columbia dhe kryetar I Shoqates se Gazetareve te Amerikes me njohu me doktorin japonez. Ai kishte qene 5-6 vjet mjek I Enver Hoxhes. Me tha se diktatori shqiptar, ngrihej shpesh naten nga gjumi dhe bertiste: Erdhen, erdhen, erdhen te me vrasin! Vinte roja me vrap e pyeste: Cndodhi? I hidhnin pak uje te ftohte, me thirrnin pastaj mua per tI dhene injeksion.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

O ju poete te shekullit qe po troket ne dere!
I sheruar nga plaget e t'et i semure,
qe i mblodhi bocat per t'u hedhur ne ure
Ju qe do jini te lire e me ndere,
kendoni me mua Epopene e varrosur ne zemer plagosur.
Ne nete dimerore, mbi male me bore nje cyle dyjare varur mbi dafine fryn 
era,
pra qan cyla e gjore
dic po thote per heronj e deshmore
te persekutuarit
qe lodhen urine.
mbajeni vesh, degjojeni mire
ajo do qaje te djeshmen e xhindosur:
U jipni deshmoreve kurora deshperimi,
u jipni heronjve kurora ethurimi ,
te persekutuarve kurora durimi.
shekulli i semure qe s'paska te sosur...
Foli nje ze i njohur po s'tha emer:
"fitorja eshte nje dhurate qe bie falli
s'e gjeti njeri as me mend e as me zemer
ashtu sic lind mendja dhe malli
A'skush se pandehu, s'e pati gjykuar
arsyet as shkaqet qe binin stuhine
qe perzuri njerezit, si fletet, mbi uje"
-As une tha PANI, se pandeha, as une,
neper gjith ate Babiloni si furtune,
ku do ta perplaste fati a djalli
fitoren qe erdhi si ulkonje e plagosur.
Me kurorezon ballin nje ylber gjaku qe rrjedh nga plage,
heronj e deshmore lotet e djalit, plakes e plakut
ne biruca burgjesh po i lepin tirani
me ata do te ushqehet sa te bien meteore,
ta shtrydhen gjaksorin, ne fund te oqeanit,
Kjo legjende eshte histori e pasosur..
Udhet qe merr ne shekuj Historia
nuk kane qene kurre vendimet e mija - tha PANI plak me veshtrim neverie.
Aresyeja e saj eshte ne fundin e qiellit
atje ku ze fill Koha dhe Historia
atje ku lind jeta dhe Universi
ku nuk egziston E liga as E mira
as fitimtare as te burgosur
Ne shtrashat, stuhirat qe vejne e vijne
qe ju, frymaret u kerkoni aresye me kandar tuaj peshoni drejtesine
meritat, nderimet, bukurite e dashurite jane lodra foshnjore,
keshtjella ne ere,
azgje rruzullimi nuk ka asnje vlere,
mjerimet tuaja jane ndeshkim i krimit qe u shtypen shekujt me gjak e tmerr,
denim per njerezimin qe harron Perendine,
histori e marre qe duket enigme,
do perseritet miliona mije e nje here.

Isuf Luzaj

ps. larguar nga Shqiperia para 56 vjetesh

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Personaliteti* 
Isuf Luzaj:

"Asnje gje madheshtore nuk eshte krijuar ne bote vecse prej nje besnikerie heroike per nje ideal qe kryhet si mision, vetem ajo Qenie qe ka ate personalitet krijon ose reformon qyteterimin.

Personaliteti perkufizohet si e vetmja qenie e personalizmit, nje term modern qe i aplikohet cdo lloj filozofie qe e konsideron vleren supreme si celes te kuptimit te realitetit. Personalizmi tipik origjinal dhe fetar, i perdorur per here te pare ne Amerike ne vitin 1863 nga Bronson Alkot, per te perkufizuar doktrinen e realitetit qe, principi i kesaj bote eshte nje Person i shenjte i cili e mban universin ne aktivitet per nje vullnet si nje proces evolutiv krijonjes. Ne Epistemologji, personalizmi eshte ekzistenca qe vleresohet nga nje burim i njellojte me mendimin qe mendohet vetem nga Personaliteti. Personaliteti eshte teresia mendonjese, krijonjese, udheheqese, reformonjese e popujve per miresi, perparim, dituri, barazim, dashuri te njerezve ose te njerezimit. Raca jone u ka dhene te huajve me shume sesa ka mbajtur per vete. Persona ne pozita te larta lufte, si te Romes, Turqise, por keta persona nuk kane patur Personalitet. Ne qofte se ndonje lexonjes kurioz deshiron te dije ndryshimin ose distancen ne mes te dy termave, le te studioje Spinozen dhe Martin Heidegerin ose Leibnizin dhe Sartrin. Ne qofte se deshiron te kenaqet me me pak miell te mullirit tim, le te lexoje vepren time, Persona dhe Personaliteti.

Personaliteti nuk eshte komplet, sepse sundon nje popull, cliron nje popull ose grabit e sundon popuj te tjere, jo. Personaliteti i ben te lumtur si popullin e tij, fqinjet e tij ose edhe me tutje popujt e tjere. Nuk ka vend ketu me tutje as analiza ose psikoanaliza, as sociollogjia matematike, as filozofia e politikes, as analiza e politikes, as arsyet dhe shkaqet e ndodhive qe krijojne njerezit e ashtuquajtur Burra Shteti ose Njerez te medhenj"

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

Isuf Luzaj :

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

